# Dental Office Manager Needed in Marietta Georgia



## calwin (Jan 7, 2013)

If you have experience in coding dental claims and managing a dental office please email resume to info@familyfirstdentistry.net


----------



## LucyBarone (Jan 8, 2013)

*Dental office manager*

Hi Calwin, My name is Lucy Barone. I am a practice manager in Chicago, IL.  I have more recenlty begun Dental Coaching with Sunrise Dental Solutions.

I have a one-on-one training program for a dental practice manager.  I will send you the outline in case you are interested.  I will be out in Marrietta GA for a  Dental computer meeting Jan 25th if you are interested in speaking to me.  Good luck with your job search. 

Email me back if you would be interested in discussing my dental training for your office. 

Train Your Office Manager to be a C.O.O. 
    Chief Operating Officer


----------

